# Sharp HDTV "No Operation Off"



## AblueXKRS

Anyone?


----------



## SonicJoe

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-c36Wh5s...=detailed_info

Should be in the menu under Power Control Settings. It's settable to Off, 30 min, or 3 hours.

Edit: Well I think its settable to off?


----------



## AblueXKRS

Why can never find these things the first 12 times I go through the menus?

Thanks. I found it.


----------

